# Official Pokémon Battle Me Thread



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

I have finally decided to create this after seeing many people asking for battles in places. It would be nice if this could get Sticked. 

If you'd like a battle, this place is perfect for you!

Post formats for battle request:
*IGN:
FC:
Battle rules:
Battle type:
Game:
*

That should be all you need to include, we may also do tournaments at some times, who knows 

*Please be sure to post your battle videos here if you'd like 
*

*Anyway, have fun battling everyone! *


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

can we do 3 vs 3?


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> can we do 3 vs 3?


Are you ask me to battle? If you are, sorry I don't want to battle right now


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

i mean if we can request 3 vs 3 battles, LOL


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> i mean if we can request 3 vs 3 battles, LOL


Yes, that would go in battle type


----------



## Nerd House (May 10, 2014)

*Nevermind, not interested anymore.*


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

IGN: Jenny
FC: In Sidebar
Battle rules: Flat/Normal Rules
Battle type: Single
Game: Pokemon X/Y


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> IGN: Jenny
> FC: In Sidebar
> Battle rules: Flat/Normal Rules
> Battle type: Single
> Game: Pokemon X/Y


Battle me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> *IGN:* Mike
> *FC:* 1134-8251-6528
> *Battle rules:* No restrictions
> *Battle type:* Single
> ...


are you online?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2014)

_IGN:_ Hyogo
_FC:_ To the left, lel.
_Battle rules:_ Normal, No restrictions if you're feeling brave.
_Battle type:_ Double, Multi or Single (No Uber tier Pokemon)
_Game:_ Pokemon X/Y.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

multibattle

- - - Post Merge - - -

im in


----------



## puppy (May 10, 2014)

IGN: Ally
FC: 3308 5780 3800
Battle rules: Normal
Battle type: Single (Smogon OU pls)
Game: XY

and no game chat pls


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> _IGN:_ Hyogo
> _FC:_ To the left, lel.
> _Battle rules:_ Normal, No restrictions if you're feeling brave.
> _Battle type:_ Double, Multi or Single (No Uber tier Pokemon)
> _Game:_ Pokemon X/Y.


single? come on guys im bored


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Battle me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Added you! C:


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Added you! C:



me too


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

Are you on your game yet?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Brian


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

Hmm, I don't see you. What is your IGN?


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

Ahh, now I see you!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

multi, anyone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

lets have a multibattle


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

Ok~


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

my team isnt complete, i need my Garchomp, so i dont want to singlebattle xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone?


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 10, 2014)

Whoawhoa multi I'm in


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

Lol, I was confused with the Blaziken and why you only brought 5 Pokemon xD.
But my team sucks with Multi, Double, or any other type other then singles, but oh well. XD


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Whoawhoa multi I'm in



add us

- - - Post Merge - - -

isnt blaziken banned from OU?


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

Yup, he is. :3


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

you got dc

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mega Lucario is banned ._.


----------



## Celes (May 10, 2014)

O: Both Mega Lucario and Mega Blaziken. And someone liked Fairy Tail a lot xD.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 10, 2014)

Oh, I'm not all that up to date with the tiers. Again? :S (I know I suck. xP)


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> you got dc
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mega Lucario is banned ._.



Mega Lucario got banned?! Wtf


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> _IGN:_ Hyogo
> _FC:_ To the left, lel.
> _Battle rules:_ Normal, No restrictions if you're feeling brave.
> _Battle type:_ Double, Multi or Single (No Uber tier Pokemon)
> _Game:_ Pokemon X/Y.


Bump >:U


----------



## Aizu (May 11, 2014)

IGN:Lita
FC: Sidebar
Battle type: Multi, doubles
Rules: Flat or no restrictions
Game: X & Y


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 11, 2014)

Nvrmnd gtg


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> _IGN:_ Hyogo
> _FC:_ To the left, lel.
> _Battle rules:_ Normal, No restrictions if you're feeling brave.
> _Battle type:_ Double, Multi or Single (No Uber tier Pokemon)
> _Game:_ Pokemon X/Y.


Bump .u.


----------



## Zura (May 12, 2014)

Should we have a pokemon battle night?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 12, 2014)

IGN: Flora
FC: <---- side bar
Battle rules:
No restrictions
Battle type: Single
Game: X/Y


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> _IGN:_ Hyogo
> _FC:_ To the left, lel.
> _Battle rules:_ Normal, No restrictions if you're feeling brave.
> _Battle type:_ Double, Multi or Single (No Uber tier Pokemon)
> _Game:_ Pokemon X/Y.





Swiftstream said:


> IGN: Flora
> FC: <---- side bar
> Battle rules:
> No restrictions
> ...


You two should battle


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2014)

I bet Swift would kick my booty, lel.


----------



## Zura (May 14, 2014)

I would battle you guys but I'm currently taking a break from the game.


Should I change the name of this thread to something more noticeable? Any suggestions?

Also how about Friday battle night?


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2014)

Also If you'd like to battle someone, its best if you VM them as well.


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

Is this X and Y battles only ;-;


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 15, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Is this X and Y battles only ;-;



yes, i guess


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Is this X and Y battles only ;-;



No, but most people use X and Y


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> _IGN:_ Hyogo
> _FC:_ To the left, lel.
> _Battle rules:_ Normal, No restrictions if you're feeling brave.
> _Battle type:_ Double, Multi or Single (No Uber tier Pokemon)
> _Game:_ Pokemon X/Y.


Bump bump lets goooo


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hello! Tonight is the first (Battle night) This will be a tournament 

Edit: Also iv asked Lita_Chan if we could mix her giveaways and this together  for tonight how about wagers?

Edit again: nvm giveaway


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Hiya everyone! This week I'll be giving away a Shiny 5IV Modest Male Espurr! Good luck everyone (^v^)


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Also I ask Battle vids be saved so we can always know who won! Also thank you Lita_Chan <3


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Your welcome! Sadly I can't battle even though I would have loved too! (I'm in the car driving down to London)


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Is battle night tonight?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Is battle night tonight?



Yes, every Friday


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Yes, every Friday



Ooooh sign me up!
What time zone though?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Ooooh sign me up!
> What time zone though?



Maybe 5pm EST? Also my little brother wants to soo he is automatically entered


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Maybe 5pm EST? Also my little brother wants to soo he is automatically entered



Ahhh okay so that's about in an hour for me. :3


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

This is kinda why this needs to be a sticky XD


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Im in!


You have been entered 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Ahhh okay so that's about in an hour for me. :3


Please remember, if we do not get 8 by then, we might have to extended the time


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Singles or Doubles/Multi?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Singles or Doubles/Multi?


I guess singles tonight 



Spoiler: Tournament stuff



Battle type: Single
Battle rules: Normal
Game: XY

The winner will get a *Shiny 5IV Modest Male Espurr* from the lovely Lita_Chan 
Also Smogon rules have no power here!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

I'm in, 6v6 or 3v3 or so?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'm in, 6v6 or 3v3 or so?



Its gonna be tournament styled  you will be put against *one* random person and who ever wins advances to the next level  

There will be 8 people and it will be 1v1 each round


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Well I did mean 6v6 as like how many Pokemon we'll use xP

so 2v2 then? cool beans.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well I did mean 6v6 as like how many Pokemon we'll use xP
> 
> so 2v2 then? cool beans.


That was accident! 1v1 *face-palm*


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Just one Pokemon each? I can imagine these battles going fast then zzz


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Just one Pokemon each? I can imagine these battles going fast then zzz



Omg my brain hurts!

1 person vs 1 person
6 pokemon each

Sorry i am just a little confused DX


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Gah DX

Okay that's good then! I just hope my team isn't too OU for this stuff ;-;


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Gah DX
> 
> Okay that's good then! I just hope my team isn't too OU for this stuff ;-;



Well its not a rule but some people may get mad 

Edit: Oh and btw, we past 4, so if no more people joins we will start anyways


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

C'mon guys, a 4 Player tourny would be dongs. GET PUMPED FOR A SHINY CAT AND JOIN.


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Can I add my own rule? If so, no Dark Voids Please


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Can I add my own rule? If so, *no Dark Voids* Please



Well you are giving-away the pokemon so I guess


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Should just mention no "Uber tier" Legendaries while you're at it xP


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Sorry dark void is just kinda unfair if your not ready for it, just making things a little more fair ^-^


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

no gale wings t-flame

lol jk but come on more ppl pls


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

A good rule also to add is no OHKO moves (Fissure, Sheer cold etc.)


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Omg and please, please post the battle vids! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> A good rule also to add is *no OHKO moves* (Fissure, Sheer cold etc.)



I guess soo


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> A good rule also to add is no OHKO moves (Fissure etc.)


Aww my Laptas is out then...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Aww my Laptas is out then...


But when Sheer miss hits, It's like "I worked hard to kick your booty" or "I just brought out the pokemon goddammit!" and I recall actual Pokemon tournaments don't allow those moves either.


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> But when Sheer miss hits, It's like "I worked hard to kick your booty" or "I just brought out the pokemon goddammit!" and I recall actual Pokemon tournaments don't allow those moves either.



Sheer Cold misses like 99% of the time anyway, I'll probably find something better for her to learn


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

So guys, what about Mega Evolutions? lel.


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Mega Blazekin is awesome, but with Speed Boost it's kinda OP, I thinks it's in the Ubers Tier


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Sheer Cold misses like 99% of the time anyway, I'll probably find something better for her to learn



So i'm guessing you're in? Just so you know, if you win you just get to keep the pokemon 

Mega evo are allowed!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

I use Mega Blastoise x3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Normal Rules by the way? or no Restrictions?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> *Mega Blazekin is awesome, but with Speed Boost* it's kinda OP, I thinks it's in the Ubers Tier



This might not be allowed though :I

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I use Mega Blastoise x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Normal Rules by the way? or no Restrictions?


Normal


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> So i'm guessing you're in? Just so you know, if you win you just get to keep the pokemon
> 
> Mega evo are allowed!



I can't play, sorry! I'm in the car using my Dads iPhone


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

More people c'moooooon

I wanna kick your butts with my self-bred team :<


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

I need to change my signature, it's to tiny to change on a phone! But seriously guys! Come on!


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Has it started? o.e


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Has it started? o.e


Nope, don't think so


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Has it started? o.e



Nope, not until an hour


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Ok just double checking, didnt want to be late. Please could you add the rules to the original post?


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Hope we get more people.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Hope so too D:


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

This week is just the start though XD


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Okay guys, anybody who joins this tonight will get a 5IV Fennekin/ Chansey from me! 
I'm seriously trying now people! >.<


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Okay guys, anybody who joins this tonight will get a 5IV Fennekin/ Chansey from me!
> I'm seriously trying now people! >.<



Aww that's so nice of you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg my bro just dropped out?!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

waaaaaat


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 23, 2014)

I'll join in! How many people is that?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> I'll join in! How many people is that?



Sure that should be four shall we get started? 

Hyogo: My bro was gonna play but he dropped out


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Well, shame we couldn't get 8 but 4 will do I guess ;n;


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Awe only 4, oh well. Lets do this.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well, shame we couldn't get 8 but 4 will do I guess ;n;



Im gonna go ahead and vm most of the enterd that it started 

*Round #1*
Hyogo vs Javocado
The Wonky vs Zigzag991

Have fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please give your friend codes and stuff to your opponent


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

cool beans, I will fite you so hard Javo >:3

Also if I happen to disconnect as like an internet problem, You'll automatically win btw, don't waste your time trying to re-battle me Dx

Friendcode is on the side, IGN is Hyogo :>


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> cool beans, I will fite you so hard Javo >:3
> 
> Also if I happen to disconnect as like an internet problem, You'll automatically win btw, don't waste your time trying to re-battle me Dx
> 
> Friendcode is on the side, IGN is Hyogo :>



scared tbh but my body is ready!
hopefully that doesn't happen haha


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

lol not a good sign ._. net just derped.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

lolwut happened?


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Aaa, im late, i'll add you now zigzag


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Aaa, im late, i'll add you now zigzag



He just went offline wtf?!

Javocado  and Hyogo are you battling?


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Eeek, what should I do? :s


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Mhm, He's kicking my ass too...


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Mhm, He's kicking my ass too...



Very good battle!
I messed up with Garchomp bc I forgot he had C-scarf haha.
Also how did Meowstic outspeed me? : o


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Eeek, what should I do? :s



If he doesn't join maybe you auto win or we get you a substitute 

Edit my brother will battle you I guess 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Very good battle!
> I messed up with Garchomp bc I forgot he had C-scarf haha.
> Also how did Meowstic outspeed me? : o



Who won? battle vid?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Very good battle!
> I messed up with Garchomp bc I forgot he had C-scarf haha.
> Also how did Meowstic outspeed me? : o


Eh it was alright.

Also Prankster :I


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

I need to know who wins this, it's going to be interesting (•u•)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to know who wins this, it's going to be interesting (?u?)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Well now I need to get a new team if it lost so easily ._.


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

I need someone to battle or does zigzag count as a forfeit?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> I need someone to battle or does zigzag count as a forfeit?



Yes I guess, my brother has agreed to battle you  Ill give you his fc in a sec

0920-1234-5114 Ign Ren


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Eh it was alright.
> 
> Also Prankster :I



One of the best I've had in awhile hah.
And oh I didn't know it got that xD

I won by a hair btw Vaati
also how do I share battle vid?
I never have before lol


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> One of the best I've had in awhile hah.
> And oh I didn't know it got that xD
> 
> I won by a hair btw Vaati
> ...


Put it online using the vs.recorder then post the code


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Whats ur bro's fc?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Whats ur bro's fc?



0920-1234-5114 Ign Ren


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Put it online using the vs.recorder then post the code



The code is: KFRW-WWWW-WWW7-HSPD


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

is it double battles or single?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> is it double battles or single?



Its singles


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

GG to your brother!


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> is it double battles or single?



GG my bro says nice strategy 

*Round #2*
Javocado vs The Wonky


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Ooooh, I've always traded Pokemon and items with Wonky now I get to battle!


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

VLGG-WWWW-WWW7-HTXC


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> VLGG-WWWW-WWW7-HTXC



Yeah he ain't that good but he tries  But go ahead and battle Jav 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Zizag991 I might battle you if you like 

Me you would battle and whoever wins gets to battle the other winner


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Yeah he ain't that good but he tries  But go ahead and battle Jav
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I thought he was quite good. Tell him not to switch as much though!


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> I thought he was quite good. Tell him not to switch as much though!



Alright will do


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

This is a tough battle  but I lose I think. GG Jav.

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAMN CRITICL HIT I WOULDA SURVIVED


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Jav is the winner! congratz


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> This is a tough battle  but I lose I think. GG Jav.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DAMN CRITICL HIT I WOULDA SURVIVED



Awesome battle!
I thought Clefable would be my downfall and Talonflame made me rage lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Jav is the winner! congratz



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet : D


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Awesome battle!
> I thought Clefable would be my downfall and Talonflame made me rage lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Dam crits xD GG javvycardoh.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Please speak with Lita_Chan 

I cant wait till next week omg!


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for hosting Vaati/Storm/Misty


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Please speak with Lita_Chan
> 
> I cant wait till next week omg!



Will do!
And me either!
Am I still eligible for entry in the next one? xD


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Will do!
> And me either!
> Am I still eligible for entry in the next one? xD


Yes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheWonky said:


> Thanks for hosting Vaati/Storm/Misty



Ya welcome! Also thank Lita_Chan for the help


----------



## TheWonky (May 23, 2014)

THNX LITA!!!


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Feel free to post battle things or what ev, if you're still hungry for some battles


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 23, 2014)

Argh, I got busy with stuff. >.<

Anyone wanna battle right now?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

I would if my team didn't suck.


----------



## Aizu (May 29, 2014)

If the battle night is on tomorrow, I have a shiny honedge up for grabs


----------



## Zura (May 29, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> If the battle night is on tomorrow, I have a shiny honedge up for grabs



Yep tomorrow  Thanks!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

This sounds like a great idea, but you should change it to Saturday night owo


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> This sounds like a great idea, but you should change it to Saturday night owo



We could if everyone agreed


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2014)

Sign ups are open!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

me


----------



## Aizu (May 30, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> me



At this rate, you'll win > . <


----------



## Hyoshido (May 30, 2014)

Yeeeeeah I can't play due to no Internet on my 3DS ._.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Aizu (May 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yeeeeeah I can't play due to no Internet on my 3DS ._.



Aww, that's no fun 

So Shiny Sandwich, you want a shiny honedge?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

wow I won?


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2014)

maybe we should hold this until tomorrow, everyone is busy with MK8


----------



## Aizu (May 30, 2014)

Vaati said:


> maybe we should hold this until tomorrow, everyone is busy with MK8



I totally agree with this, this will probably be more popular after the Mario Kart Hype


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwww

- - - Post Merge - - -

IGN: Brian
FC: 0705-2957-2230
Battle rules: normal
Battle type: single/ double
Game: Y


----------

